# Service code(s) P0700 & P0711



## CompSc2011 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello, this is my first post and I'm at a bit of a dead end why this has happened. 

The car is a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze, and has been running fine up until yesterday. 

Drove to Walmart no problem, leaving Walmart the engine light came on with no problems occurring as I drove. Checked under the hood and there was a slight click which my friend said sounded like it was the transmission although there is no problem with the acceleration or shifting of the car. 

So I turn it on today, drove someone to work and take it around a few times and then to Autozone for a quick free diagnostic. They printed off the problem for me. Fast forward to an hour ago, I turn the engine on and the engine light is no longer illuminated. So I think all is well. Driving along the road in the rain and I have to come to an abrupt stop due to someone braking. The car skids a bit in the rain and the light comes back on. But it still drives fine with no actual issues. 

Could the sensor be throwing up false signals? As the P0711 is a sensor fault. 

The car has 95.5k miles on it. 

I will mention that there was a long trip to and from Orlando two days ago, so about 300 miles. I also used 3 different stores for gas. Mobil, Chevron and 7-Eleven

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd start with the sensor - easier and cheaper to replace. I'd actually start with cleaning the sensor.


----------

